# Broadheads Hitting Right of Field Points



## IAkota (Dec 11, 2008)

Purchased a z7 during the winter. Bow shop set it up for me. I've been shooting good groups with practice points. Yesterday, I tried shooting broadheads for the first time with it. The broadheads were hitting 3-5 inches right of my field points at 30 yards. Tried three different brands of broadheads, all with similar results. Tried adjusting the rest. I could get the broadheads to hit the spot, but then the field points were hitting left. Couldn't get the the broadheads and field points to "come together". Tried shooting 2 different arrows - Beman MFX Bonecollecter 400's, and Gold Tip 5575's. The Gold Tips were better than the Bemans (grouped closer to aim point), but still hit right. I'm shooting 60 lbs, 28 in draw, 28 inch arrow, 100 grain heads, using a QAD Pro rest. Not much of a tuner, so could use some suggestions from the experts out there.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Could be idler wheel lean, form issues, grip issues, maybe a slightly weak spine, Basically it could be a number of things


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

fixed blade or retractables ?

~Dustin


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you tried a wide variety of broadheads? One of my bows will not tune with Slicktricks - one of my other bows won't tune with G5 Strikers. One of my buddies' bows won't tune with Muzzy's. You may want to try a stiffer arrow. Or a 75 grain Muzzy on your existing arrows. I would also check cam lean first. The shop should have done that, but not all shops are at the Crackers level.


----------



## IAkota (Dec 11, 2008)

Prior to my original post I had tried three different broadheads. I've since done a little more experimenting. Tried some 100 grain Magnus Stingers with the Goldtip Tip 5575's and they flew perfectly, with the same impact point as my practice heads out to 40 yards. (Didn't try beyond 40.) The Stingers didn't work as well with the Beman MFX 400's, impacting several inches right. I believe the Beman's are a little underspined. At least now, I've got a combination that shoots well (Stingers and Gold Tips). Still think there is some sort of tuning issue going on though, as I've typically been able to shoot several different broadheads without any problems with prior bows that I've had.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards underspined. The Z-7 has about the same real world IBO as my Kateras. And for my Kateras to spine out right, at 62 lbs, I need to run a 27" arrow and go to a 75 grain head. Even the 27" arrow shaft with a 100 grain head is showing on the weak side. And that is what your broadhead tuning is telling you as well. Try a .340 shaft at 28".


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> Could be idler wheel lean, form issues, grip issues, maybe a slightly weak spine, Basically it could be a number of things



I was gonna say that. 'Course I'd been quoting you but none the less.


----------

